# Dash Cam of OIS Robbery suspect shot after a chase.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Napa County Sheriff's Department released a graphic video Tuesday showing the moment a deputy shot and killed a robbery suspect after a chase.

WARNING: The video above contains graphic content and viewer discretion is advised.

The shooting occurred on April 24 after suspect Brandan Nylander robbed a Napa Walmart, Sheriff John Robertson said. According to the sheriff, Nylander left his home with a tactical shotgun, drove to Walmart, smashed a glass ammunition case with a hammer and robbed the store of ammo while assaulting an employee.

Walmart employees gave law enforcement a description of Nylander and his vehicle. Deputy Greg Lee located Nylander 15 minutes later driving on State Route 29. The deputy and his partner chased Nylander through Napa until the suspect drove onto a service road and stopped his car in front of a locked gate.

Dash camera video shows Nylander opening his door and stepping out with a shotgun. Deputy Lee fired two shots, both of them missing Nylander. That's when Sheriff Robertson said Lee "assesses the threat" and saw his two shots "had no effect" on Nylander. He fires another two shots, both of which hit Nylander. The fourth shot was fatal, Robertson said.

The video shows Nylander was facing away from the deputies and moving toward the front of his vehicle when he was shot.

"When I saw this video for the first time without factual context I was shocked at what I saw," said Sheriff Robertson in a press conference Tuesday. After reviewing the evidence, he added, "I reached the conclusion that had I been in the same situation with the same timeline, I would have taken the exact same action as Deputy Lee had taken."

All four shots were fired within four seconds, said the sheriff. Medical attention was on the scene within two minutes, he said.

"This is a tragedy for everyone involved. It's a tragedy for Mr. Nylander and his family and it's a tragedy for Deputy Lee and his family," said Sheriff Robertson.

The deputy's fatal use of force is under investigation.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

There's many ways this could go. The fact that he had his hands up could prove problematic, at the very least, in a civil case. Of course, the guy shouldn't have gotten out of the car with a shotgun in his hand. I'm not questioning the officers actions as much as I'm worried for him.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hands up or not, he was armed and moving towards cover where he would have a tactical advantage. Good shoot, adios MF'er. How was he going to shoot that thing with a cast on his hand though? Guess we'll never know. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm gonna plead Switzerland on this one.........


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Bad guys sometimes put their hands up to get officers to halt further action while they move to a more advantageous position. Which is what this guy appears to be doing. He had no intention of complying. Glad to hear the Sheriff back his deputy. Sad to say that these days it's the exception not the norm


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Would a reasonable and prudent person exit a vehicle armed with a rifle after he had just lead a chase from a crime scene (felony) where he had just stolen and unknown amount of ammunition. This guy wanted to bang it out with the cops and the officer stopped that before it could come to fruition.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Drebbin said:


> Bad guys sometimes put their hands up to get officers to halt further action while they move to a more advantageous position. Which is what this guy appears to be doing. He had no intention of complying. Glad to hear the Sheriff back his deputy. Sad to say that these days it's the exception not the norm


Agreed. I just worry for the officer, when we a general population that asks questions like "Why couldn't he just fire a warning shot? Why didn't he just shoot the gun out of his hand?..."
I think the officer had excellent foresight to see what was actually going on.


----------

